# Scared of Prom



## GurgleGal (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I haven't gone on here in awhile.Recently, I started thinking about Prom. Going out almost always triggers my IBS, especially big events like birthdays, parties, dances... you name it I've sat in the bathroom through it. I really want to have a IBS free or at least IBS tolerable prom. I've worked so hard this year to overcome my IBS. I came close to pulling myself out of school but fought through it and managed to be accepted to the best university in BC. All in all ,I feel like I deserve to enjoy prom.I'd like to hear from you guys on how you handle big events.What can I do to make sure it goes as smoothly as possible?I have thought of taking ativan and immodium.But I'm not sure if that will do anything.Thanks!


----------



## Kevyn (Jul 26, 2012)

I know I have IBS, and it is a struggle to go anywhere without frequently using the bathroom. I am dulling down how horribly bad my IBS is, but when it came to prom two months ago it was just such an amazing an memorable thing that I had no problem at all with my IBS. It is like it gave me a free day to be happy and normal.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many IBS'ers find this with big events.... That's why I think distraction is a great weapon to have in one's IBS symptom arsenal.


----------



## KittenMama (Sep 11, 2012)

I always take a few precautions before any big event - following these guidelines is how I managed to make it through five all-day flights in two months.-I don't eat anything the day before.-I don't drink anything the morning of, except the bare minimum to stay hydrated.-I take either Valium or Soma or Bentyl - some kind of muscle relaxer.-I take a hot bath the night before.-I mentally pep-talk myself, saying things like, "This is okay. This will be okay. Everything is going to be okay. I am stronger than the pain. This will pass."-If I still have an attack at the event/on the flight, I just stay calm and go to the bathroom until it's over. Recently I've discovered something that really helps with the cramping pain: Capsacin Cream. It's for arthritis, but I just rub it on my stomach directly.You do deserve to have a great prom - best wishes


----------



## spensuh (Jan 28, 2013)

BQ said:


> Many IBS'ers find this with big events.... That's why I think distraction is a great weapon to have in one's IBS symptom arsenal.


I second this. When I'm in a place I can't leave, I just mess with my phone, doodle, or plan something. Planning something works best imo because I'm actually into it and it actually does distract me. I suggest finding something you really like to do that can be done on the spot for the first half hour or however long it takes you to feel comfortable.


----------

